# The not-so cutting edge R15



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

So, is anyone even still working on this code? The R15's "cutting edge notification" thread was started exactly two months ago and hasn't been posted to since. I see at least 14 posts in the HR20 thread during that same time.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

As far as I'm aware it's still being worked on. Not sure when an update is due or whats holding it back at this point. For everyones sake I hope it makes it soon.


----------



## JimV (Feb 3, 2007)

Someone mentioned that they want to finish the HR20 before going to something else. Not enough engineers or something.


----------



## Koz (Sep 16, 2006)

JimV said:


> Someone mentioned that they want to finish the HR20 before going to something else. Not enough engineers or something.


I believe the HR20 and R15 have different teams working on them, so this is not the case.

The HR20 is a DirecTV internal product, so they have a lot more control over updates. The R15 was made by NDS, a subsidiary of News Corp. Therefore, D* doesn't have nearly the control. I would guess NDS isn't too motivated to make improvements.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

walters said:


> So, is anyone even still working on this code? The R15's "cutting edge notification" thread was started exactly two months ago and hasn't been posted to since. I see at least 14 posts in the HR20 thread during that same time.


And exactly 3 days ago... the same question was pretty much asked...

The R15 is still an active product.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

JimV said:


> Someone mentioned that they want to finish the HR20 before going to something else. Not enough engineers or something.





Koz said:


> I believe the HR20 and R15 have different teams working on them, so this is not the case.
> 
> The HR20 is a DirecTV internal product, so they have a lot more control over updates. The R15 was made by NDS, a subsidiary of News Corp. Therefore, D* doesn't have nearly the control. I would guess NDS isn't too motivated to make improvements.


Exactly correct... Two completely different teams..

There is going to be a CE version for the R15...


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

I'll give you cutting edge. 
I just realized that the NCAA tourney I assumed (silly me) was recording as I had used the "R" Monday to set the games up on CBS. Now as I prepare to watch, they did not record including the one (Duke) currently on that shows a "R" in the banner. 
The reason it failed, as it has before, the original name did not list the teams playing, they update the guide and now it's a "new" program. I had to go back in and re-"R" all the games to get them to show in the TODO list. 
Don't feed us the company line Earl, unless the company is willing to take responsibility for all the glitches still in place.

CUTTING EDGE MY DERRIERE!!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ISWIZ said:


> Don't feed us the company line Earl, unless the company is willing to take responsibility for all the glitches still in place.


What "company line" did I give you here in this thread?

-) Is the R15 still an active product - Yes
-) Is DirecTV responsible for R15 - Yes
-) Is DirecTV employees writing the code for the R15 - No
-) Is NDS employees writing the code for the R15 - Yes
-) Are they going to release a CE vesrion for the R15 - Yes
-) Do I have a date for the CE version - No

So what company line? or "pardon" did I give DirecTV for some of the "glitches" some people still have ?


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

Iswiz, if you call that sort of behavior a "glitch," you're much more tolerant and gracious than I.  The dictionary defines glitch as connoting a _minor_ problem. You're the best judge of the severity of the problem you just encountered. But, personally, I'd suggest that _debacle_ is by no means too harsh.

I don't mean to add insult to your injury. I've missed some important programs, too, including episodes of _24_. It's actually on account of those experiences that I'm reluctant to let pass anything that might seem to undervalue or minimize the angst of a failed recording.

Cheers,


----------



## Married (Jul 27, 2006)

What's is the difference between the current software and the up coming CE version?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Married said:


> What's is the difference between the current software and the up coming CE version?


Don't know yet... I have not seen the details about the proposed cutting edge version.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> What "company line" did I give you here in this thread?
> 
> -) Are they going to release a CE vesrion for the R15 - Yes
> -) Do I have a date for the CE version - No
> ...





Earl Bonovich said:


> Don't know yet... I have not seen the details about the proposed cutting edge version.


Always provide "wiggle room" for them.

Sorry Earl, I just championed this box when it first came out fully expecting that DirecTV would make it right. While much improved (after almost 2 years) it is still a unpredictable DVR.

Once more, it's a digital video recorder, if it fails to do any of those 3 words than it isn't worth having. If they want to replace these with their "cutting edge" HR20 then at least they would admit there is a problem, instead we only have you here to put the best face on the company and spin users complaints into a discussion of "just wait until you see what's coming".

I thank you for the words of encouragement but I think that I will continue to wait for results rather than words.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

ISWIZ said:


> I'll give you cutting edge.
> I just realized that the NCAA tourney I assumed (silly me) was recording as I had used the "R" Monday to set the games up on CBS. Now as I prepare to watch, they did not record including the one (Duke) currently on that shows a "R" in the banner.
> The reason it failed, as it has before, the original name did not list the teams playing, they update the guide and now it's a "new" program. I had to go back in and re-"R" all the games to get them to show in the TODO list.


And exactly the same problem existed whether using TiVo or non-TiVo equipment.

The problem still lies with the dolts "filling out the forms" at the broadcasters. Garbage in is still garbage out.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> And exactly 3 days ago... the same question was pretty much asked...


Sorry, I must have missed that one. Clearly the answer isn't so obvious from our point of view if the question is being asked so often.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ISWIZ said:


> Earl Bonovich said:
> 
> 
> > What "company line" did I give you here in this thread?
> ...


First... about the "wiggle" room.

-) Are they going to have a CE version - Yes... Where is the wiggle in that?

-) "Proposed" CE version... as noted DirecTV get's the code from NDS. Which is treated as a third party... So that code has to be reviewed, tested, and approved be for it can go out to the CE. So yes... there is a code version that has been "propsed" to DirecTV to be the next version for the R15. So again, there is no "wiggle" room there... it is what it is

As for "just wait until you see what's coming"... I don't think I have used that line for a LONG time with respects to the R15.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

walters said:


> Sorry, I must have missed that one. Clearly the answer isn't so obvious from our point of view if the question is being asked so often.


Fair enough: But to re-iterrate again:


The R15 is still an active product
There will be a CE version for the R15
No, there is no definitive timeline on when that CE will be here


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

LOL, love the sticky thread. Has a Pythonesque "I'm not dead yet" quality to it.

BTW, first I've heard semi-officially about a successor to the R15. By that do you mean a new standard definition DVR? Any more details about that anywhere (I've not been paying much attention lately)?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

walters said:


> LOL, love the sticky thread. Has a Pythonesque "I'm not dead yet" quality to it.
> 
> BTW, first I've heard semi-officially about a successor to the R15. By that do you mean a new standard definition DVR? Any more details about that anywhere (I've not been paying much attention lately)?


That was part of the attempt 

As for the successor, the only three details I know about it are:

It is not a TiVo 
It will support SWM
It is a Standard Definition only unit


----------



## saleen351 (Mar 28, 2006)

If ran the show, I'd get the 2 birds up then recall all the r15, and ship out the hr20s... plain and simple


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Since I have three R15s that now work perfectly, it seems that to recall all of them would be overkill.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

saleen351 said:


> If ran the show, I'd get the 2 birds up then recall all the r15, and ship out the hr20s... plain and simple


And drive yourself into bankruptcy, and p/o all your Sd customers who are not ready to pay the HD access fee (no HD tv yet), and fill up the local landfill with all those "dead" DVRs. I think the people in charge at D* have nothing to fear from you calling the shots. I do see a time though when the SD channels will go to MPEG-4, probably when the birds get replaced .


----------



## Raybz (Jan 1, 2006)

What is with a CE version?

Are you referring to Certified to European Union standard?
Or to Windows CE?


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> That was part of the attempt
> 
> As for the successor, the only three details I know about it are:
> 
> ...


 Alas, a detail that may show some hope. I don't want a HD box nor the cost involved in something I don't need. Just a reliable DVR, for the most part it works fine but as always, if it's something I really want to see, it will mess up. I will now return to the sidelines and await the news.
Hope I didn't vent on you too hard, just enough to beat the bushes and get some answers


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Raybz said:


> What is with a CE version?
> 
> Are you referring to Certified to European Union standard?
> Or to Windows CE?


CE -> Cutting Edge
http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=118


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I hope that the CE will adopt some of the features of the HR20, like single-button guide access. Also I notice that if I delete an item in the playlist with the double-dash, it returns to live TV, while the HR20 remains in the playlist. I'd like to see the R15 do that also. OTOH, I hope they don't slow down the response of the R15 to the remote to match that of the HR20.


----------



## Kevin Dupuy (Nov 29, 2006)

bobnielsen said:


> I hope that the CE will adopt some of the features of the HR20, like single-button guide access. Also I notice that if I delete an item in the playlist with the double-dash, it returns to live TV, while the HR20 remains in the playlist. I'd like to see the R15 do that also. OTOH, I hope they don't slow down the response of the R15 to the remote to match that of the HR20.


I believe that is a glitch related specifically to your or a group of R15s since mine remains in the MY Playlist.


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

Concur. I've had two R-15 models and three units. None have behaved like BN's.

Cheers,


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> And exactly 3 days ago... the same question was pretty much asked...
> 
> The R15 is still an active product.


Just not getting active updates.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Exactly correct... Two completely different teams..
> 
> There is going to be a CE version for the R15...


So when is that Earl? What will it address? Which of the dozens of features that have been added to or corrected on the HR20 will we see on the R15? If the R15 is going to be fixed I may just reactivate mine.

Are we talking about March, April, May? 2007 or 2008?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> What "company line" did I give you here in this thread?
> 
> -) Is the R15 still an active product - Yes
> -) Is DirecTV responsible for R15 - Yes
> ...


So basically, you have nothing new to tell us from what you've told us a month or two or three or four ago.

Maybe you can answer this Earl. If a CE is released and is found to have problems, will we see a new CE released to fix those in a week or two like we see on the HR20? Or will we be waiting another few months for a new CE to fix a problematic CE? I'm just wondering if once a CE is released maybe DTV get's custody of a few NDS programmers until that CE goes national.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> So when is that Earl? What will it address? Which of the dozens of features that have been added to or corrected on the HR20 will we see on the R15? If the R15 is going to be fixed I may just reactivate mine.
> 
> Are we talking about March, April, May? 2007 or 2008?


As I stated numerous times now... I don't know.



Wolffpack said:


> So basically, you have nothing new to tell us from what you've told us a month or two or three or four ago.
> 
> Maybe you can answer this Earl. If a CE is released and is found to have problems, will we see a new CE released to fix those in a week or two like we see on the HR20? Or will we be waiting another few months for a new CE to fix a problematic CE? I'm just wondering if once a CE is released maybe DTV get's custody of a few NDS programmers until that CE goes national.


Again... as noted many times now... NDS is the ones responsible for the software. So if the CE has issues, there is no past history to determine at what speed they will be able to get another one out. Could it be a week? maybe... could it be a month? maybe.


----------



## WalkGood (Nov 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> That was part of the attempt
> 
> As for the successor, the only three details I know about it are:
> 
> ...


What is SWM? I figure not Single White Male....

Also, why is it called "Cutting Edge"?

Thanks!


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

WalkGood said:


> What is SWM? I figure not Single White Male....
> 
> Also, why is it called "Cutting Edge"?
> 
> Thanks!


SWM is single wire multi-switch. You will be able to run one SAT line to the receiver and run both tuners.

I guess it is called cutting edge because it is the newest out and it is not sent out to all customer. You have to do a force download during the window to get it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

SWM - Single Wire Multiswitch

Cutting Edge - The name we came up with for the forum that discusses the "pre-release" versions of the software.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

bobnielsen said:


> Also I notice that if I delete an item in the playlist with the double-dash, it returns to live TV, while the HR20 remains in the playlist.


Funny, my R15-100s stay in the Playlist...


----------



## babzog (Sep 20, 2006)

JimV said:


> Someone mentioned that they want to finish the HR20 before going to something else.


"Something else"... such as, retirement? :lol:


----------



## weirdude2304 (Oct 9, 2004)

will the r15 have features such as video on demand? Also will Directv fix the bug with having to keep resetting my r15? I have to unplug it to reset it once or twice a week because it just freezes and won't respond to the remote or anything. I have one of the first units released.


----------

